# Farben feststellen?



## anakoda (3. Oktober 2003)

hi,

bin erst Einsteiger in photoshop, kann
also sein dass die frage blöd ist.  

Ich hab öfters das problem, dass ich in ne neue ebene die gleiche farbe wie z.Bsp. die von nem Button einbauen will, die Grafik hab ich aber nur als *.jpg

Gibts also ne Möglichkeit festzustellen welche Farbe (Hexcode?) ein bestimmter
Bereich hat?

CU
  Anakoda*


----------



## killkrog (3. Oktober 2003)

Pipette nehmen, bereich anklicken.
Ablesen.


----------

